# Can you get a visa when you have diabetes



## MikeMitchell52

Hi,

I have been offered a sponsored job in Auckland and ready to apply for a visa. However, I have just been diagnosed with diabetes. Will I stil be able to get a visa or will I get refused?
Hopefully it will be good news


----------



## Yvonne.72

That must've come as a shock for you Mike, treatment for this condition has improved tremendously in recent years and if you manage it well you should be able to enjoy a very good quality of life.

I can't answer your question as to how its going to affect your application, it could be that it depends on what sort of diabetes you have and its potential future cost to the NZ health service. I hope someone can give you a fuller answer soon.


----------

